# Buildings get dirty after a rain



## ewaldbee (Jan 5, 2009)

What is the best way to keep buildings from getting dirty after a good rain? I have mine displayed on 1/8 inch trap rock. After a couple rainy days the buildings become dirty from splashing.
Ewald


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

Not sure there is anything you can do about that. Many of my buildings are placed on PT bases but things like ballast and garden debris still find their way onto the lower areas of the buildings. I occasionally use a can of compressed air (normally used to clean computer keyboards) to blast debris off of the buildings, flangeways, etc.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

We call that "natural weathering." Nothing you can do about that unless you have the ability to alter the laws of physics. 

I use a garden sprayer to rinse my buildings after a rain. The spray is fairly low pressure and the water spray is very fine compared to a garden hose. You can also get the tip into tight spaces to flush debris out of corners. 

Later,

K


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

If you wish you can try an experiment: Purchase a bottle of Quickrete concrete bonding agent. Prep the area around your building, say 8" or so, by spraying it with water with a dab of soap or a jigger of alcohol (wet water) which lowers surface tension. Then add about 20% water to the bonding agent and spray/drip it on the ground around your building. I will hopefully soak in and bond the gravel/dirt/dust and prevent it from bouncing up during heavy rain storms. It dries clear. If it seems to work, perhaps expand the area that you treat around the building, depending on how much dirt you get bounced up.
I find the bonding agent very useful for all sorts of things, such as making driveways, bonding ballast that is on a slope, used with stone dust to make parking pads, etc. I believe I got this from seminar at the NGRC in Tampa on that topic a few years ago...?

Jerry


----------



## Ninobur (Oct 12, 2019)

Do you have any photos of the problem?
Thanks.
Dave


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have found the best solution is to place your structures on a nice layer of washed crushed stone. I know it might not look as realistic, but it sure works great. I use a mix of 1/4in and 3/8in blue stone.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Put them in the garage. Mine (4-5 dozen) live in the garage from October to June because of strong winds.


----------

